# Sugar Free Jelly



## HelenP (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I was just wondering if it's okay to eat jelly made up from those sugar free crystals.  I know there's no benefits (nutritionally), other than it tastes nice, but I just wondered if it's a 'risk-free' treat?

If the answer is yes, can you eat it in copious amounts?

If the answer is no, oops 

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 19, 2009)

Carbs are more important than the word sugar-free. SF jelly I believe has 0 or 1 carb and about 0 or 1 calorie -- it's very safe! Brand doesn't matter; labels do  You being a type 2, would need to test 2 hours after eating to see how it effects your bg


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2009)

I like sugar-free jelly - the thing to watch out for is the type of sweetener, some of these can cause tummy problems with some people. So, moderation is the key!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Sep 19, 2009)

ooooooooooooh i LOVE sugar free jelly, have been having it for years!!! Mum even made me some vodka jelly using the rasperry one for my 18th hahaha.

Keep meaning to pick some up actually, could do with something yummy!


----------



## DiabetesPartner (Sep 19, 2009)

K says sugar free jelly "is the best"!

DP


----------



## HelenP (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone - wooohooo, looks like the SF jelly's a goer then!!   

xx


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Sep 20, 2009)

sharpwaa said:


> Hmmm Hmmm.......haaaaaaaaaa!  I love it! Go mad!  Make a trifle!!   'Caw canny' with anything that has a sweetener ending in '-tol' though....sorbitol,  maltitol etc.  I had to make the better half pull onto the hard shoulder in a force 9 rain storm at midnight once and do the 'business' using nettles as loo roll(it was dark,  numb neuropathy fingers mean't I couldn't feel them stinging til they reached my bum) and to cap it all I had squatted on an enormous thistle!!  Nope,  I don't do these sweetners now!  hahahaha!!
> 
> David



Dear David,

I've read your post a few minutes ago and only just stopped laughing! OK so I've got a vivid imagination but it's still a great story

Regards  Dodger


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Sep 20, 2009)

Sugar free jelly is fine. Someone already said watch the artifical sweetners as some (many) cause upset tummies. I like mine with cream or ice cream which adds the carbs. Also sometimes add fruit to make more intersting but watch carbs and sugars again!


----------

